# Anyone have any luck printing on Burnout T-Shirts?



## craigfranco (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck printing on burnout t shirts? I have a client that wants a simple logo printed on this shirt 6533 Next Level Burnout Razor Tank | Blank Shirt - Wholesale t shirt - American Apparel - Blank T Shirts - Organic T - Blank Tee - Blank Shirt - Blank Clothing


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't like to see thread which have no replies. I will tell you the easiest way? Buy few you like and send to all DTT (digital to textile) mfgs. Send your design also. I will be your first victim(?) lol. And you have nicest shirts to wear or give away at no cost. Sounds good? If you decide to send to AA make sure one extra shirts for me. Large. I'd like to have one for myself. Is it vintage look?
Welcome to the Jungle,


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I've screen printed this type of shirt a lot. I don't have a DTG machine yet, so I am still learning a lot about this.

I believe how this garment is made is taking a cotton/poly blend and putting it into some type of bath that "eats" the cotton out, leaving the burnt out look. The result is a very high percent poly shirt. I've always heard that DTG needs a high cotton content. 

Question to the DTG experts out there, is a high cotton content still a requirement, or has this been overcome (or am I way off all together!)??

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It is not over came yet but it will soon. Latest January, earliest Octorber.
This should not make you wait until. Not a best business decision. Make money now and make more later is smart move. Same as you want to take next train but who knows next train will be here 100%.
Now poly pretreat works pretty fair. Not 100% but ~.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i've printed on the black burnout by Canvas, and was surprised at the results. the color layer will be more dull, but the white is still white. it has cracked, but that kind of goes with the burnout "look". none of the ink has peeled off. just know that you won't get bright colors with it due to the poly. i also would test...a lot! these aren't cheap shirts, so you wouldn't want to run a big order and have to eat it later due to the customer being upset.


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

I like the lighter ones better where I don't need to use white ink, just like spiderman said color won't pop as much because of the poly. I guess only Neoflex users take on the challenging apparel.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

You need to check with the manufacturer of the garments to see what concerns there may be with pressing these garments for the time required for direct to garment (generally 90-180 seconds at 330-350' F). It is my understanding that these kind of garments can give off fumes that are not good to breathe when they are pressed. We haver had one customer have respitory issues by pressing rhinestone transfers onto burnout shirts - and those are usually only pressed for about 15-25 seconds.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

the wife and I went down for some training Ryonete offered in Long Island and the guy was printing on some white burn outs. the thing is don't be suprised if your printing with a black ink that the ink will soak through and the design will be on the board also. I've seen a gym do a yellow on a green burn out and looked ok. I don't remember what screen the guy was using but the design came out ok with the black ink


----------



## girlieprint (Jul 1, 2008)

craigfranco said:


> Has anyone had any luck printing on burnout t shirts? I have a client that wants a simple logo printed on this shirt 6533 Next Level Burnout Razor Tank | Blank Shirt - Wholesale t shirt - American Apparel - Blank T Shirts - Organic T - Blank Tee - Blank Shirt - Blank Clothing


I printed black ink on white In Your Face burnout (so I can't vouch for Next Level) t's and they looked great. QCM black plastisol. I dried them in the conveyor dryer as normal and they didn't scorch or shrink. Some of the ink will sneak onto your platen so hit it quickly with a flash every few shirts so you don't get any stains. If your client knows what burnout t's look like then they should expect the print not to be completely solid. I would print a sample and make sure they approve it before doing a run.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I've screen printed a lot of these and they come out great. DTG is another matter, they're polyester. When they make then, they are a polyester, cotton blend then they use an acid to burn out the cotton leaving mostly polyester. DTG and polyester doesn't mix well. Unless you and your customer are looking for the faded out look. That looks kinda cool but, I don't know about the wash-a-bility.


----------

